# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Assistant, virtual personal assistant, API.AI, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - API.AI

Website - assistant.ai

twitter.com/assistant_ai

Assistant on Wikipedia

The Assistant app was discontinued on December 15, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Android App Review - Speaktoit Assistant 

Uploaded on Mar 30, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Говорящий ассистент на русском языке 

Published on Apr 26, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Personal Assistant shootout: Speaktoit Assistant 

Published on Feb 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 23, 2013




> Powered by api.ai
> Speaktoit Assistant is the #1-rated virtual assistant for Android devices. Your very own customizable Assistant awaits your commands -- answering your questions, performing tasks, notifying you about important events, and making your daily routine easier (and, often, more fun along the way).
> 
> Speaktoit Assistant uses natural language technology to answer questions, find information, launch apps, and connect you with various web services (like Google, Wikipedia, Twitter, Facebook, Foursquare, Evernote, Yelp, and others).

----------


## Airicist

Assistant by api.ai 

Published on Feb 24, 2015




> Your personal assistant. Smart. Versatile. Customizable.

----------

